# Ski edge repair advice...



## timp15 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey all - Just bought a pair of used skis and am generally happy with them, except for one blemish on the edge of one of the front tips.  I was wondering if anyone would mind taking a quick look and offering any advice.  I'm actually headed up to VT this weekend (bad timing on the weather, I know) and wanted to at least patch it if recommended... super glue if nothing else  ??  You'll notice that the edge is pulling apart from the base of the ski slightly, and there is a little crack towards the center of the ski.  (two images below)

Yes, I'm a newb - any advice is most appreciated!  Thanks!

Tim


----------



## Geoff (Jan 19, 2006)

Use duct tape.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 19, 2006)

For a more serious reply....

2-part exoxy and a couple of C-clamps is the traditional way to fix minor edge pulls and delaminations.  Make sure you clean everything up with acetone first.  (Hint: Nail polish remover is acetone.)  Superglue probably won't adhere for very long.


Since it's not on the running surface, there's a pretty good chance it won't get worse anytime soon.  I'd suggest dripping some wax in there to keep the water out and watching it to see if it gets worse.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome to the boards!  

I'm going to move this to gear...


----------



## timp15 (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the reply... and for moving this to the proper location - figured there must be an equipment forum, but missed it!  

Any seconds on the wax idea?  I was hoping to keep it simple since it's not on an edge that will be used much.  

Thanks!


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 19, 2006)

Thats all minor damage.  That part of your ski isnt even important.  You can fill the crack with P-Tex and the edge I will just leave alone till you take it to the shop for something else.  You know you will have to wax it when finished with the repair

You could have all that fixed and also get a wax and sharpening for like $60 which is less then tuning/repair tools, or you can just ignore it like I think most people would.  I do my own work, so its no big deal for me to do it right before I wax my skiis.


----------

